# Wanting to know some easy but good mods to do



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

Lookin to do some mods to my brute well its down that are easy and don't cost much.

Thanks,
Derek


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

snorks


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Radiator relocate


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

clutch springs....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

temp gauge, clutch springs, fan switch, catch can

a few cheap ones


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Those are all good ones listed above also led side lights and hids are pretty cheap


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

i would do clutch springs,tires and wheels,powercommander and exaust


----------



## camo09brute (Jan 12, 2010)

rad relocate and snorks would be the first thing i would do to any brute if you ride in mud their both cheap and easy to do.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

How much are the hids


----------



## Unclebill (Sep 4, 2009)

I payed 88 bucks for mine off of ebay


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

everything can be gotten for around 50 bucks thats including the wired relay that almost makes it plug and play except for the bulbs


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Rubberdown Customs lift kit!!!!


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

What's the catch pan


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

bruterider27 said:


> What's the catch pan


Keeps oil from puking into the airbox. Search catchcan on here there is a few threads on it.


----------



## smittymv (Apr 24, 2010)

ha ha nothing like cheap plug advertisin eh rubberdown! killer kits though good idea


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

smittymv said:


> ha ha nothing like cheap plug advertisin eh rubberdown! killer kits though good idea


LOL, ya well he did say he was looking for cheap easy mods to do, the RDC lift kit is far from cheap yet VERY affordable and super easy to install :rockn:


----------

